# Samsung Kies will not load



## RobRoy0710 (Jun 1, 2013)

Am trying to install Samsung Kies on PC and get message "Agent Update.exe The ordinal could not be located in the dynamic link library mfc90u.dll". Then the Kies software starts and give the message "There are new components for Samsung Kies. Some of the components for Samsung Kies need to be updated for firmware management. Do you want to update now?" It now shows and "Update or Cancel" button. When I try to Update I get the screen as before re the ordinal could not be located, and then the Kies program quits. I have called Samsung support and they say "not their problem"

Any help would be appreciated.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU 650 @ 3.20GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 37 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 6135 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GT 320, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 476837 MB, Free - 400799 MB; E: Total - 999998 MB, Free - 439579 MB; F: Total - 430796 MB, Free - 356835 MB;
Motherboard: Acer, Aspire M3910
Antivirus: Norton 360 Premier Edition, Updated and Enabled


----------

